# Garage 2.0



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

When deciding to move, swimbo had a list of eleventy billion things in her wants list, and all I had was:

Double garage

Of course the new house we've ended up with had everything bar the double garage, but fear not, builders and architects are in the progress of sorting this injustice!!

What I did get, was going from a 'normal' single to a larger single, measuring in at 3Mx6M so not all bad.

I had to do a few things before I could sort the space out, so new door springs, new lights and more sockets changing the tap over.

So for now, I'm happy(ish) with the improvement.

I've went from:










And how it stands today with the little bit of work done:










Still lots more to do, but good to get started...

:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I think you can fit another bike in there now cuey!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> I think you can fit another bike in there now cuey!!!


Oh don't worry, there are another 2 bikes outside and a frame in the cellar...

In fact, one of the last things about the move was the V5 update:










:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Lol, I know that feeling, I had 9 logbooks at one stage, but then got married/started a family, and it went downhill from there! :lol:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely to see a garage full of important things.......

And more than one of them......

How many cylinders in total?

Keep rubber side down and enjoy.

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Cripes, if the wife sees this it will be yet another reason to add to the list of: '101 reasons as to why I'm not allowed a motorbike'.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

AndyN01 said:


> Lovely to see a garage full of important things.......
> 
> And more than one of them......
> 
> ...


Cheers.. :thumb:

2 wheels only... hmmm... 19

total fleet... 40





ollienoclue said:


> Cripes, if the wife sees this it will be yet another reason to add to the list of: '101 reasons as to why I'm not allowed a motorbike'.


Get a better wife... plenty out there to choose from... just like bikes actually! :doublesho:doublesho:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------

